# I am to tall for my pony?



## LoveeShowJumping (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey everyone  im not sure whether this fits into this category... But, I just wanted to know whether I'm to tall for my pony? I don't make him unbalanced when I ride him. He's about 13-14hh and I'm around 140cm. Here are some pictures 








This was a couple of days ago  it's not a very good example though. And my position isn't all that great :/ haha, I'm still training my pony to jump so I'm not jumping him very high 








this is just standing still 









walking 









standing still  ignore my facial expression :/ haha 

Thanks everyone! Happy posting! 
~LSJ
P.S if the photos aren't showing, then I'll edit the post as soon as possible so the photos are viewable


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well I can't see the photos but just so you know I'm 160cm and ride a horse that's 15.1hh. He is my usual riding horse, but I have ridden ponies as small as 13.3hh and been perfect on them. I used to ride and train a 12.1hh pony and he was too small. If you're only 140cm you should be fine, as long as you fit well in a saddle that is the right size for your pony  (that by the way is the only reason I stopped riding the 12.1hh pony - I grew out of his saddle)


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi, Lovee! And welcome to the forum!

Your photos aren't showing up for me either, so you might want to edit your post so we can see them. 

This question pops up a lot on the forum, and there's no hard and fast rule. 

Factors to consider are 1.) what disicipline you ride or compete in 2.) the pony's overall conformation, sturdiness and weight-carrying ability 3.) your weight, build and riding ability.

It's not strictly a pony's height to your height kind of thing. Questions to ask yourself are - Do you feel you can get and keep your leg on the pony and that his barrel takes up your leg or do feel like there's nothing under your leg when you ride? Do you feel balanced when you jump or do you feel like you're way forward on the pony's neck?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah the 13.3hh pony I was fine on was really stocky. She was full welsh D and as wide as she was tall!

I never jumped her though, she wasn't properly started to saddle. I'll get on anything if it looks quiet and is pretty hahaha


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Im 155cm and I ride a 12.2hh pony. It really depends on the breed. I cant see the photos but im sure you look fine! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I am 6'2 and have a 14.3 hand horse that I've almost sold / traded twice because I thought she was just too short for me. Now that I've decided she's my heart and soul and selling her would be impossible, I've just accepted the fact we're goofily proportioned. Here's us:




























I love her so much! Who gives a hoot if I look goofy on her


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She looks substantial in bone and able to carry you. 

Remember.. most cutting horses are in the 14hh range and they work cattle with people on them your height. Fact is, most good cow ponies are small and quick and carry tall packages.

Don't sweat it. She looks like a decent "using" horse.


----------



## Western2English (Oct 26, 2011)

She looks able to carry you easy. She looks big boned and strong. But on the other hand you look a little tall and in an Showmanship class they MIGHT mark you down for the hight comparison. I'm just trying to share my opinion.
~Incroyable


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

I am 6ft tall and just bought a 14.2hh horse. She can carry me no problem and no one has dared to say anything to me about looking goofy XD Who cares what other people think any way?? As long as your both happy and healthy enjoy each other


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a 5'8" guy (around 170cm). I have a mustang pony who is 13 hands even. He has a thick, stocky back and legs almost as big around as my 15.2 mare...who isn't fine-boned, herself.

Do I look ridiculous on my pony? Probably!

I try to avoid trotting him because his fast trot makes me pee blood - :wink: - but I've cantered & galloped on him. I'm pretty sure I'd be too heavy for jumping on him, but he'll gallop with me without any sign of difficulty.

I guess I'm old enough (53) that if people want to laugh, so be it. If I like him and he likes me, then anyone who objects can jump in the lake, if they can find one in southern Arizona...


----------

